# EDGE Compatibility with Bolt / Mini



## Tyler Edmondson (Jun 29, 2020)

This may be a stupid question but I see no where that TIVO Edge works with TIVO Bolt or Mini. My Current home has a Bolt and 3 Mini. Can I do an edge and use my other gear? 

Thank you,

Tyler


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, everything communicates and the DVRs can stream from each other too.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep working with roamio and V 1 Minis just fine


----------

